# overstock fish tank



## chanrocks93 (Dec 28, 2007)

hi i have a overstocked fish tank and im cleaning it every 4 days its a 10 gallon. im moving in a month or two and i cant transport a fish tank coast to coast what could i do? i have 2 calico's, 2 blackmoor's, oranda, and 4 feeder goldfish. i have a penn plax cascade canister 500 filter. with a air pump and bubble stone. im trying to give some away but my friends arent into that hobby. what pet store in lewiston, maine would accept it? could you make a couple phone calls for me? help me out! please!


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

:? thats long distance for 3/4 of us at least. why dont you just typing in fish stores in yellow pages and set it for you area. it wouldnt take that long (and would be better then asking a bunch of strangers to make phone calls for you )


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever fish store is closest to you will probably take them. Just look up your phone book and see what their numbers are.

On a side note, try to stick to the one thread if it's about the same thing. Just causes confusion to have 2 identical threads running.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Refer to this thread.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12557


----------

